# Property Line Fence as Pool Safety Barrier



## matatat (Nov 11, 2016)

Existing single family house on 2 acre lot in Southampton, NY

We are proposing a pool and pool house addition. Is it possible to use a property line fence as the pool safety barrier, provided that it meets the physical requirements, all vehicular and pedestrian gates are self-latching, and all doors are alarmed? In other words, do we need a separate "isolation fence" just surrounding the pool?


----------



## matatat (Nov 11, 2016)

Just found an answer. For anyone else looking, see Code Interpretation Number 790 (01/11/99) for NYS Uniform Code Section 720.1:

"While section 720.1 (g) permits a wall of a dwelling to serve as part of the enclosure, it does not permit the entire building to be located within the enclosure. However, section 720.1 does not specify how far back from a pool a fence is required to be located, nor does it limit the enclosure to enclosing the pool and associated equipment only."

Essentially, the perimeter fence can be used, but not enclosing both the house and the pool. It must connect to the house somewhere.


----------



## north star (Nov 11, 2016)

*$ : $ : $*


Glad we could help !   


*$ : $ : $*


----------



## my250r11 (Nov 11, 2016)

Not from NY but thats what I would require.


----------



## steveray (Nov 15, 2016)

As long as the doors from the house were protected as part of the barrier, I see no reason for the fence to connect to the house....Maybe JBI or one of the other NY guys will chime in...


----------



## ICE (Nov 15, 2016)

steveray said:


> As long as the doors from the house were protected as part of the barrier, I see no reason for the fence to connect to the house....Maybe JBI or one of the other NY guys will chime in...



I'm not getting it either.


----------



## steveray (Nov 15, 2016)

ICE said:


> I'm not getting it either.



The only reason I could see is that the "vehicular" gate would be exempt from the self closing requirement, which pretty much defeats the whole thing...But in the 'Hamptons it probably is self closing...


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 15, 2016)

I would also check with the homeowners insurance carrier to fine out if there are any additional requirements. Some insurers may want that fence around the pool and could require height, gate and fence type?


----------

